# Wirless thermometer



## dribron (May 25, 2010)

Hey guy  I am looking for a wilrell model, preferable with two probes to be used with my smoker. I have had the Maveric et-73 that lasted all of two-three months before dying, so I'd like to find another option....  Any info will be great, thank you!


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2010)

Maverick ET 73 is a widely used one on this site and has been very reliable


----------



## dribron (May 25, 2010)

Yes, I have one, it lasted me maybe 2-3 months. I'd rather buy something that will work for a while.


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

I have one of these and it works good. I would buy another one if I needed more thermos

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/polder-thm-360-dual-probe-cooking-thermometer-black


----------



## dribron (May 25, 2010)

Nice! What kind of range do you get with it? I'm looking to buy another thermo this week.. Where did you get yours?


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

I thought you were looking for wired????? That is a wired model sorry for wireless I use the Maverick ET 73


----------



## dribron (May 25, 2010)

Ahh, yeah guess I'm outa luck then, because I am not going to buy yet another unit that will end up dying within months..


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2010)

Contact Maverick and let them know what happened - several folks here have and were pleased with the customer service


----------



## dribron (May 25, 2010)

I suppose that I could try, but sence I do not have proff of purchase any longer doubt that they will do anything for me.


----------



## danielh (May 25, 2010)

Not trying to steal your thread...  But has anybody here had any good/bad luck with the polder?  I personally am not really worried about the wireless part, and would just assume have 4 wired probes rather than 2 wireless probes for the same price assuming the quality amd replacement probe cost was similar.


----------



## dick foster (May 26, 2010)

I have a sneaking hunch that if you got a tube of this stuff http://www.permatex.com/products/Au...mum_Temperature_RTV_Silicone_Gasket_Maker.htm

then used a little to goop up the end where the cable enters the probe housing, it might last a little longer.

Supposedly water or moisture getting down inside the probe is what does em in. I think the switch is notoriously flaky too. The wire used for the probes is said not to be ideal either.

When I get one I plan to take it apart first thing and correct all of the deficiencies.

I think that they also have higher temp tough probes for sale if you special order them direct. They use higher temp wire and I think that is the only difference. I'd also seal those against moisture entry if it were me.   Look on the last page of the instruction sheet for the high heat probes.

http://www.maverickhousewares.com/manuals/ET73.pdf

There is very little on the market these days that is as it should be off the shelf as everyone is building toward one thing, a cheaper price.

That's due to all the wonderful MBAs we have running things these days. Or what's left of it anyway. All they know is cheaper and how to make it though the next ninety days. After that, they are all out of gas and simply clueless. It's also more about taking orders than actually selling anything.


----------

